# Now THIS is opening credit film music!



## dcoscina (Aug 5, 2009)

Lifeforce by Henry Mancini normally known for his lite comedy or jazz scores. This theme, as you will hear, is as tough as nails in its A section and very British. The whole score is truly amazing. Great linear orchestrating, clear, and effective.

Sorry but I'm a sucker for solid writing and melodic music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbI-8dSp ... re=related

(forgive the awful Canon logo music that precedes the opening credits)

performed by the London Symphony Orchestra BTW.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice indeed.

What struck me was how John Ottman copied the string riff, and used it as a foundation for the X2 theme. 

Heard at 0:34+ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=padpEYIkq4c


----------



## tobyond (Aug 6, 2009)

@ dcoscina that truly is phenomenal, always a humbling experience to hear such greatness.

@ Christian how sad, good catch.


----------



## billval3 (Aug 6, 2009)

tobyond @ Thu Aug 06 said:


> @ dcoscina that truly is phenomenal, always a humbling experience to hear such greatness.
> 
> @ Christian how sad, good catch.



Interesting observation by Christian, but why do you respond, "how sad?" Do you really think he purposely lifted that? It's really not that complicated of a riff. Anybody could have done that by accident if you ask me.

- or - 

Maybe he did copy it without realizing it. Sorry, not trying to pick on you in particular. I just wonder sometimes why people pick on composers who "copied" some other piece of music. We're told to study scores for endless hours as training and then...what? People are surprised if some of the stuff we've been listening to becomes so ingrained that we think we wrote it ourselves?

Sorry...again, this little rant isn't necessarily aimed at you, tobyond. I just know that I've done it myself. I have to fix a whistle solo in a choral piece I arranged because I realized the beginning is almost exactly like one of the themes from Pirates of the Caribbean! :oops:


----------



## mducharme (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes the Lifeforce main title is great, it is very much in the same vein as another great main title:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjGumnQ1cZ0


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 6, 2009)

Just talking about that score the other day. Hank Mancini is really some kind of composer and one of the most versatile in film history. His title to Nightwing couldn't be more different than Lifeforce and couldn't be better.


----------



## Jwilson (Aug 6, 2009)

Can't find this soundtrack anywhere (uk) for a reasonable price. :( 

I like the sound of it a lot, thanks.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 6, 2009)

You're right -- that is a fun opening title, and a good reminder of the agility and playfulness of a real orchestra. And it doesn't even sound too dated, which I think is very impressive.

Particularly in contrast with the hideous music for the Canon logo (which you pointed out in the OP).

thank you very much for posting / reminding us.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice piece. I wouldn't call the X2 riff a rip off, it's a common enough rhythm. Sad that it's so tough to find these types of soundtracks legally. It's 2009, companies should have all of their out of print catalog available for download.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 6, 2009)

It's not just the rythem itself.. what makes it very similar is in the latter part of the riff where it scales upward.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 6, 2009)

synthetic @ Thu Aug 06 said:


> Nice piece. I wouldn't call the X2 riff a rip off, it's a common enough rhythm. Sad that it's so tough to find these types of soundtracks legally. It's 2009, companies should have all of their out of print catalog available for download.



I bought it from here for $30:

http://buysoundtrax.stores.yahoo.net/lif2cdorsoun.html

That is not unreasonable-


----------



## David Story (Aug 6, 2009)

Mancini started out writing horror music, including the iconic Creature from the Black Lagoon.(Currently being remade). Thanks for posting it!

Hank also did jazz and comedy, which made him famous. And typecast him. 
Lifeforce was an effort to breakout and gets dark and dissonant. Did not go well, hollywood wanted the easy listening Mancini.

Capricorn One is classic Goldsmith, has his unique orchestration and syncopation's.
I actually got to imitate a bit of that score in a documentary I scored. In a way, it's Goldsmith being typecast. He could play comedy, as in Looney Tunes. 8)


----------



## tommalm (Aug 6, 2009)

synthetic @ Thu Aug 06 said:


> Nice piece. I wouldn't call the X2 riff a rip off, it's a common enough rhythm. Sad that it's so tough to find these types of soundtracks legally. It's 2009, companies should have all of their out of print catalog available for download.



I agree, it's not a rip off from X2, but there was still something familiar about this piece, so I did a little digging: 

From Baldurs Gate - Attacked by assasins (PC game - 1998)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrnDOjkK ... re=related - THIS is a ripoff! :shock:


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, that is a rip-off. I remember Michael Hoenig being relatively popular in the late '80s and 90s. I suspect "scores" like this are the reason he didn't make a bigger name for himself. What a 'teef!


----------



## Justus (Aug 6, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 6, 2009)

I prefer this opening title music. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1OfX-0Q ... L&index=63


----------



## David Story (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome title, maybe Arnold's best theme. It reminds me a bit of Jarre in the theme, and Goldsmith in the counterpoint. Grandiose and modern.

Williams is the King of Titles.


----------



## Justus (Aug 6, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Thu Aug 06 said:


> I prefer this opening title music. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1OfX-0Q ... L&index=63



My favorite David Arnold theme!


----------



## lux (Aug 6, 2009)

A bit off topic...

i loved recently this song based opening credits from the Watchmen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=573XmVOdD2Q

Luca


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 6, 2009)

Lux, I agree that director Zack Snyder used existing music very well in Watchmen. I love the Comedian's death underscored by "Unforgettable". that marriage of pop song and imagery will be iconic IMO.

Choco, yeah, I like Arnold but it's hard to tell how much he did and how much orchestrator Nicholas Dodd did as I hear the latter had a LOT of influence on the score. Good opening credits though. 

The ultimate opening credits goes to this by a mile:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qHDWdGPomw

I was 10 when I saw this in 1978 and these credits combined with Williams' music knocked me on my f'n arse. Williams rules!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know what Nick Dodd doing most of the work for Arnold has anything to do with how good the opening title is. 

I wouldn't give Zack Snyder any credit partly because he sucks and partly because all those song choices are mentioned in the comic already. 

http://www.watchmencomicmovie.com/watch ... -music.php


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, well then Alan Moore is the genius.


----------



## billval3 (Aug 6, 2009)

dcoscina @ Thu Aug 06 said:


> Lux, I agree that director Zack Snyder used existing music very well in Watchmen. I love the Comedian's death underscored by "Unforgettable". that marriage of pop song and imagery will be iconic IMO.
> 
> Choco, yeah, I like Arnold but it's hard to tell how much he did and how much orchestrator Nicholas Dodd did as I hear the latter had a LOT of influence on the score. Good opening credits though.
> 
> ...



You gotta love that the titles themselves have a sound effect!


----------



## David Story (Aug 6, 2009)

dcoscina, the audience of 1,500 screamed like they were at a stadium concert for those credits. They still do at the Hollywood Bowl.

Mancini was great in concert. Here's a fun title:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86znnjhYrq4

Many live versions.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Aug 7, 2009)

I LOVE THIS THREAD. Keep it going. 

Colin


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 7, 2009)

billval3 @ Thu Aug 06 said:


> tobyond @ Thu Aug 06 said:
> 
> 
> > @ dcoscina that truly is phenomenal, always a humbling experience to hear such greatness.
> ...



Who was it that said good composers borrow great composers steal? 

For me Hank = lush golden era strings arrangement with silky smooth divisi portamentos.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 7, 2009)

This also may very well be the best credits music of all time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3ObH1Fp87M


----------



## lux (Aug 7, 2009)

uhh, hermann is always so nicely sophisticated...such an cool composer


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 7, 2009)

dcoscina @ Fri Aug 07 said:


> This also may very well be the best credits music of all time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3ObH1Fp87M




Love it. Ah Hermann. :wink: 


Can you just hear his 'influence' in Goldsmith, JNH, Giachino, (and the 'smart' ones of us :D ).

This has renewed my desire to buy more of his music and study it.....


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's my favorite title hands down:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdos02NooVI


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 7, 2009)

Dave Connor @ Fri Aug 07 said:


> Here's my favorite title hands down:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdos02NooVI




Nice one - brilliant 'patient' writing and orchestration.

The concept of film mixing has changed, huh? Kinda of refreshing to hear such detail - although mixing the snare drum to 'sit' just left of the conductor's podium is a little jarring - Ok - it's military of sorts but a little over top. IMHO - tuck it back to at least the WW's. :wink: 

(maybe a non 'you tube' version sounds different.)


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 7, 2009)

Dave Connor @ Fri Aug 07 said:


> Here's my favorite title hands down:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdos02NooVI



I AM SPARTACUS! 

Alex North was a genius- speaking of influences on Goldsmith, North was huge. I have a rare SOUNDTRACK! magazine interview with him in the '80s where he says Jerry would come over to his house often and ask advice. North was actually a very humble quiet composer so for him to state this would lead me to believe it was genuine. 

I also love his music for Dragonslayer. It kicked ass


----------



## lux (Aug 7, 2009)

Agree on North. 

What about the great Miklos Rozsla?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt5C9EruZ94


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 7, 2009)

dcoscina @ Fri Aug 07 said:


> This also may very well be the best credits music of all time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3ObH1Fp87M



Very nice, but not the best.

This is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWnmCu3U09w


----------



## David Story (Aug 7, 2009)

More Saul Bass Bernard Herrmann titles.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUncQ3XAW48

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGKOiguAvgo

The latter score is still imitated a lot.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 7, 2009)

dcoscina @ Fri Aug 07 said:


> Dave Connor @ Fri Aug 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my favorite title hands down:
> ...


Yes North was JG's favorite and no surprise there. North was a composer of complexity as was JG. JG had someone to look up to with North in every respect: chops, writing to picture, rhythmic invention, orchestral color and on and on. Those two set up grooves in the orchestra like no one else I can think of.

North and Goldsmith both wrote for the concert stage so you have two real masters of composition regardless of medium. Even so, two of the most gifted to writers picture in the history of film.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 7, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Fri Aug 07 said:


> dcoscina @ Fri Aug 07 said:
> 
> 
> > This also may very well be the best credits music of all time.
> ...



No coincidence that everyone is mentioning titles from Kubrick and Hitchcock films. Great directors are often music aficionados.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 7, 2009)

lux @ Fri Aug 07 said:


> Agree on North.
> 
> What about the great Miklos Rozsla?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt5C9EruZ94


Incredible composer and a spine tingling title and theme there.


----------

